# Why would goat foam at mouth?



## Vytanny

I have a young male nubian and yesterday he started foaming at the mouth, he still eats and drinks and moves around. Any idead?


----------



## doublebowgoats

He could have eaten something that is causing it. Or he could need some baking soda. What kind of diet is he on?


----------



## Vytanny

Just regular dairy goat feed and grass nothing new has been introduced


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

How young? Sometimes when they first start cudding they cough like they are coughing a lung out, they chew cud all over the sides of their mouth etc. If he is really young I would just watch him.

It can also be mechanical with a goat with a bad bite.

Weeds in the pasture can cause this.


Too much grain can set up acid in his rumen which causes this.

Make sure he is wormed and maybe swipe some baking soda paste in his mouth. Vicki


----------



## Vytanny

He's about a year old, would radish plants cause it? That is the only new thing they have had, we only feed them the goat feed in the morning the rest of the day the just graze


----------



## Rose

Radish plants would make ME foam at the mouth! :crazy


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm...hadn't thought about it before, but a day or so before we lost Pilgrim, he had a bit of creamy foam and I'd given him baking soda. We *think* he had UC. Would UC cause foaming for any reason? IDK.
Even if that's not it, your diet of goat chow, grass hay and browse could set up the right conditions for UC. Make sure his goat chow has ammonium chloride in it and I'd even add a bit to his minerals. A bit of alfalfa in his diet would help too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Denise he was in pain from the UC, grinding his teeth, this will cause foam also. Vicki


----------



## [email protected]

I never noticed any teeth grinding though. A bit of crying, but I thought it was because we blocked Ari, our female Ana/Kangal, from his pen cuz she tore the hole in the fence big enough for him to get out and he was just lonely. :/
Sorry to get OT. 
Norma, if foaming can be caused by UC and teeth grinding, have you noticed any teeth grinding and how is he peeing?


----------



## Ashley

I had it when a kid either ate a stinging insect or got stung in the mouth by one. Scared me! He was fine. But that was over in a few minutes.


----------



## Trysta

Is he in a pen with only kids or does also? I've had a doe foam at the mouth and I found out she was stealing milk from other does.


----------



## Vytanny

Ok what does UC stand for? And all our goats are together, he seems fine, hes eating well, active not crying, I was just wondering what might have caused the foaming and if I needed to worry.


----------



## [email protected]

UC=Urinary Calculi. It's when bucks get stones and they get stuck and can't pee. 
AC=Ammonium Chloride. Added to feed to help keep bucks from getting stones.

Goats should not foam at the mouth. Depending on the reason why he is foaming determines how much you should be worried.


----------

